# Loooking For Old School Bus Parts



## davidh (Jan 11, 2016)

i have searched for hours on the web trying to find a pair of tail light lenses for a 50's model Superior Coach, part number 231988R.  they are large and oval in shape, this is a picture of one that needs replacing. . . .  any pointer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 11, 2016)

fix it up with pvc glue..


----------



## davidh (Jan 11, 2016)

i would, in fact i may try to cast one with stuff from Smooth On.   the guy that needs it would not be happy with a repaired one.  he's this guy:


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2016)

That is going to be a pain to find. Talk about an oddball. 
Why couldn't they use standard (for the time) lenses?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 11, 2016)

That would get some attention pulling the old camper into the land yacht campgrounds. Did you do any of the other fab work on it? Mike


davidh said:


> i would, in fact i may try to cast one with stuff from Smooth On.   the guy that needs it would not be happy with a repaired one.  he's this guy:
> View attachment 119189


----------



## davidh (Jan 11, 2016)

no i did not, but i was watchinghim as it was being built.   i think i posted before,  its 1000 hp cat, with a 13 speed, handles as well at 132 mph as it does at 35.  jake brake, air start, everything a guy would want and then some.  at 60 mph, in 8" gear it will break the tires loose and start to get a bit squirley.  he took it to Sturgis this past summer and towed his equally beautiful cat diesel tryke in an enclosed trailer.  i did not see it going down the hyway but im sure there are many photo's flying out in the web somewhere.  this is the tryke:


----------

